# Strange databases/postgresql11-server behavior



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 14, 2018)

On a just-installed 12.0 amd64 machine, if I try to build this by the port I get this:
postgresql11-server-11.1 cannot install: unknown PostgreSQL version:
I get it with databases/postgresql11-contrib too although -client built fine. I've never seen this error before. Anyone ever see this?
Thanks.


----------

